# Why doesn't Lightroom render these JPEGs like every other viewer?



## dbooksta (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm new to Lightroom 5. To learn I tried to take an old photo and improve it in the Develop module. I exported the results but the color cast is different in every other JPG viewer and browser from what I see in Lightroom. Even after adding the export to the Lightroom library and opening it in Lightroom it continues to look like what I had Developed, rather than what I see in any other viewer. Why is Lightroom rendering images with different colors from everything else?

In the export settings I've tried both the sRGB and AdobeRGB (1998) colorspaces with the same results.  The embedded color profile is listed by other viewers as "sRGB IEC61966-2.1".  (_Although frankly I would prefer not to use ICC/embedded color profiles at all._)

Here is the original, followed by the developed image export as seen in Lightroom (via screenshot), and then the same image viewed everywhere else:







Developed and viewed in Lightroom (screenshot), including exported and reimported:







Developed Export in any other viewer:


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi dbooksta, welcome to the forum!

That's typical of a corrupted monitor profile - give this a shot http://members.lightroomqueen.com/K...onitor-profile-to-check-whether-its-corrupted


----------



## dbooksta (Aug 8, 2014)

That appears to fix it!  You, madam, truly are the Lightroom Queen -- thank you!


----------



## msbrad (Aug 8, 2014)

wow- Love love the detailed advice.
m


----------



## Packhorse-4 (Aug 8, 2014)

msbrad said:


> wow- Love love the detailed advice.
> m



Yup, Victoria is the best!  I'm glad I found these forums as well.


----------



## davidedric (Aug 8, 2014)

If at all possible you should profile your monitor using one of the various profiling devices on the market.   Your approach then would simply be to re-profile the monitor.  The profiler should automatically set the measured profile as the one in use, though you could still check that through Colour Management in the Control Panel.

Dave


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 8, 2014)

Yep, well said Dave.


----------

